# NSW: Queens Lake via Camden Haven River



## Kathy (Oct 26, 2010)

Today was a beautiful day on our coast, great day to hit the water. I have a brand new, WATERPROOF camera which got tested out twice involuntarily today and it still works so I am very happy snappy with that. 

Through laughter, awe and tears we still came out well and ready for the next adventure. We ventured out from Camden Haven River's little channel, launching out boats in at the bridge that divides Laurieton and Camden Haven. We headed off towards Queens Lake which is heading in the opposite direction to the sea - believing we'd be safely in calm, easy water. The water was glorious, blue and clear, and while calm in some areas the current of the incoming tide was rather strong in other areas. At one point I crashed into an overhanging tree. The current flipped my boat and upside down :lol: . I lost our esky and its contents, all went drifting off with the tide. I was lucky for shallow water so I could get back on. Melina and I managed to catch all our snacks and a nearby fisherman caught our esky. On we went until we came to the lake where we were accompanied by dolphins. Swimming close by we were so fascinated by them, it really is amazing and a great sight to see beauty up close. Very hard to get photos as you never know when they will pop up next. We stopped on a sandy bank in the middle of the lake and Melina had a swim while I went off to to collect a plastic bottle floating on the water. It had an orange rope tied around it and curiosity got the better of me so I reeled in the rope to find myself holding a crab snare. I shrieked at the crabs and quickly threw it back. I am not fond of big spiders and crabs are no exception. Wanting to head back we got ourselves into a little bit of strife. The tide was still coming in when I thought it should have already turned. Melina and I were struggling against the current, spent 20 minutes paddling in one spot when a lady on a nearby beautiful expensive boat yelled out at us to see if we were ok. She has kayaking experience and guided us across the current to the mangroves where she said to stay nearby. We started to set sail and then Melina burst into tears. We pulled over at a small flat landing. She was shivering, crying and too tired to go anymore. I thought we'd be there waiting for the tide to turn but the same people on the expensive boat came by and offered to tow us back to the bridge (3-4km away). They threw a rope out to us to hang onto but as soon as the fella took off it threw me off my boat . I was so embarrassed but the ppl said they are always rescuing kayakers going into strong water. They pulled our kayaks up onto the boat and gave us a ride back. Being experienced water ppl the lady said when you expect a turn in tide you need to give it a couple hours further inland because there is always lag, so while the tide was probably going out closer to the coast, it still hadn't turned inland. They took us all the way to the boat ramp as close as they could get their boat in. God bless them. I had nothing to give them except my appreciation so I told Melina we will pay it forward and make sure if we ever see anyone in trouble that we would try to assist if we can.  I asked Melina if she would still go out kayaking again and she replied, "Why wouldn't I Mum? Just because we got stuck today? No way are you going without me."

Anyway enough of my story, here are some pics, and tomorrow I have 4 weeks worth of photos to catch up with as my disposable waterproof camera is in the shop as we speak.

This is the bridge that separates Laurieton and Camden Haven. In the background there you can see North Brother Mountain.










































Our rescuers, if you do visit this site we are very grateful and can't thank you enough.









I didn't get Meilna's ear to ear smile when the fella picked up speed on this boat but she certainly enjoyed cuddling their little dog..


----------



## gimp (Aug 26, 2007)

Just shows why I call those sort of el cheapo kayaks "death traps", seen too many people who don't do their homework on conditions and tide get into trouble, I'm suprised there haven't been lives lost.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Kathy that is all part of the learning curve in the early days and importantly you had a happy ending.

Use Willy Weather when going to new locations and you can get the times for the various sections within a waterway, but bear in mind it is still only a guide but will help you a lot with planning.

You will see Camden Haven in this list http://tides.willyweather.com.au/nsw/mi ... coast.html


----------



## Kathy (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you very much for that Dodge. I have bookmarked that site. How easy is that to read. It even shows the tide differences of the same river in different locations. That's fantastic. Thank you. 

Gimp I don't understand your comment. Are you saying that in a more expensive kayak I could have paddled through that current without the drama I had that day? I did learn a lot from that day, though. When we go to places where its close to the sea entrance, we stick to water streams running off the river where it is sheltered, but have not gone out in wide open water like that since. Well, we did today but it was low tide and we were able to get out and walk our boats a lot of the way, but on a moving or high tide I would not have attempted to go out where we did. Our next trip planned is to Lake Cathie next weekend. It is closed off from the sea now, and is not tidal, but a big open lake that should offer lots of fun. 

I am really interested to learn what makes one kayak safer, and/or better than another. Can you offer some thoughts as to why you consider "cheap kayaks" as death traps as apposed to a different kayak in the same conditions?


----------



## gimp (Aug 26, 2007)

Kathie, please don't take it personally, I am so glad you are enjoying your kayaking and you are learning from your experiences. I still maintain, however that certain types of kayaks are not suitable for the conditions you mentioned. The kayaks in your pictures I see all too often become very unstable when passed by bigger boats and in strong tidal currents, I have even seen them capsize very easily. My Outback, however, has handled everything from ski boats, oyster boats (very large with huge waves), trawlers, fast currents, oyster racks, and all the weather can throw at it and has not even looked like me getting into trouble, and I am not what you would call "experienced". There are many times that I could have been in a lot of trouble in an inferior kayak but I have always felt safe and secure in my Hobie. On that basis, yes, the more expensive kayak is an advantage, but I am only talking about my own experiences and observations. You sound like you are having a great time and I hope to see you on the water some time for a chat.


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Kathy looks like a nice place for a paddle tidal currents can be very strong as you found out I also have got into trouble with it and you learn from mistakes one thing to keep in mind is the current is usually faster on one side of the river than the other. My mistake happened on night on the brissy river on a full moon and big tide I went to anchor up but droped the anchor on the up current sise of the kayak it grabbed the bottom and the rope went under the kayak and flipped me over purely coz of the strong current. Keep at it and keep havin fun
Cheers jay


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

i went up there camping on that same weekend. was a beautiful day. very hot. the tidal currents in those channels are tough. if you dont have the strength or stamina to travel against the current you can find yourself paddling forwards and going backwards. my yak is a little bit longer and i love a challenging current. but after a while ya get knackered fast. so when i get tired i anchor up and have a fish for a while till i catch my breath. if my kids get tired on there yaks, i toss them a line and tow them, usually on the return trip.

but keep it up, you've gained some valuable experience, and have come out ok. yakking is great fun for the family on the water.

cheers
jok


----------

